# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس با حقوق بالا + کار از راه دور

## joomla.estekhdam

یک شرکت مالزیایی + ایرانی (شرکت برنامه نویسان املاک) برای پروژه های وب ٫ ویندوز و i خود که در زمینه وب سایتها و نرم افزاری تخصصی املاک فعال است از متخصصین زیر با شرایط ویژه دعوت به همکاری می نماید. (لطفا در صورت تمایل به دقت تا آخر بخوانید) 


تخصصهای مورد نیاز در رشته های مختلف : (داشتن دو یا چند تخصص از موارد ذیل اولیت محسوب می شود)

۱. برنامه نویس application های ویندوز و Mac و Cross Platform
۲. برنامه نویس PHP , MySQL  . آشنایی با برنامه نویسی Joomla یک امتیاز بزرگ محسوب می شود.
۳. CSS  و Photoshop , XHTML کار حرفه ای . Java , PHP , Ajax یک امتیاز محسوب می شود.
۴. برنامه نویس Andorid , iPhone 
۵. طراح GUI برای Web , Windows Application 


شرایط استخدام : 

۱. ضریب هوشی و دقت و نظم بالا (از نحوه کد نویسی شما ٫ نظم و دقت شما معلوم خواهد بود!)  
۲. ترجیحا زیر ۳۰ سال
۳. سربازی معاف یا کارت پایان خدمت
۴. دسترسی به اینترنت پرسرعت 
۵. عدم حضور در هیچ شغل یا پروژه دیگر پس از دوره آزمایشی (این شغل پس از دوره آزمایشی تمام وقت خواهد بود) 
۶. سابقه برنامه نویسی به صورت حرفه ای الزامی است.
۷. کار به صورت تیمی انجام می شود. روحیه کار تیمی لازم می باشد.



مزایای شغل : 
۱.  از راه دور  
۲. امکان ارسال به دفتر مالزی 
۳. حقوق عالی 
۴. شغل بلند مدت . (اعضای دیگر تیم بیش از ۴ سال سابقه همکاری با شرکت را دارند) 

لطفا رزومه خود را با عنوان "دقیق" به joomla.estekhdam at gmail.com ارسال کنید. 

.

----------

